# Are you kidding me?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard two things today from an American family, and they just made me laugh.

1st: America is best country on earth.

Now, first of all, how does one really judge this? Is there criteria? Or is it personal taste? Secondly, how on earth can someone make such a statement, when the've never left America! They were sayin how they would never want to live anywhere else, because it wouldnt be as good as America! Thats like one of us saying earth is the greatest plane in the universe. How do we know, we've never been to another planet! There could be plants out there where everytime you take a step, you have an orgasm! That'd be a damn fine planet.

2nd: America proved it was dominant in all sports with the U-18 Hockey Championship.

Ha! This is barely worth the arguement. The reason America won this tournament was because 50% of team Canada wasn't there. They were all playing in CHL playoffs, wheras the Americans were mostly students who could escape thier university teams to play in the tournament.

SIDNEY CROSBY wasn't even there! He's better than Gretzky!

Now, this isnt an attack at America. This is just an observation made by someone looking into how some think down south. It's just halarious. And thats coming from someone from Toronto, the most ignorant (or so it is said) part of Canada!

Worthless thread? Maybe. Gave me a laugh though.

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K....


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

[quote name='DannyBoy17' date='Apr 26 2005, 11:58 PM']
I heard two things today from an American family, and they just made me laugh.

1st: America is best country on earth.

Now, first of all, how does one really judge this? Is there criteria? Or is it personal taste? Secondly, how on earth can someone make such a statement, when the've never left America! They were sayin how they would never want to live anywhere else, because it wouldnt be as good as America! Thats like one of us saying earth is the greatest plane in the universe. How do we know, we've never been to another planet! There could be plants out there where everytime you take a step, you have an orgasm! That'd be a damn fine planet.

2nd: America proved it was dominant in all sports with the U-18 Hockey Championship.

Ha! This is barely worth the arguement. The reason America won this tournament was because 50% of team Canada wasn't there. They were all playing in CHL playoffs, wheras the Americans were mostly students who could escape thier university teams to play in the tournament.

SIDNEY CROSBY wasn't even there! He's better than Gretzky!

Now, this isnt an attack at America. This is just an observation made by someone looking into how some think down south. It's just halarious. And thats coming from someone from Toronto, the most ignorant (or so it is said) part of Canada!

Worthless thread? Maybe. Gave me a laugh though.

--Dan
[snapback]1001159[/snapback]​
CANADA = America Junior!

Canada should just shut up and say thank you.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i wanna have an orgasim everytime i take a step.....

but then we wouldnt need ass.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

oh no you made the big bad americans angry... what ever shall we do


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

just reading that makes me think less


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> oh no you made the big bad americans angry... what ever shall we do
> [snapback]1001169[/snapback]​


I dunno....Do what most of you do up there....Nothing much. Chop wood, redistribute the hard working people's money to the Indians and others that don't feel like doing anything or you could get sick and go to the hospital and wait 3 months for the one MRI allocated to each Province and hope they have the parts to fix it when it breaks?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

yes, he was kiddin you. it was one big joke. as far as hockey goes, i dont think anyone in america watches hockey. im waitin for an black american to try hockey and and actually bring americans to care about it. table tennis is pretty much cooler then hockey.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol, whats hockey?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Besides, we all know Paraguay is the best country.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> yes, he was kiddin you. it was one big joke. as far as hockey goes, i dont think anyone in america watches hockey. im waitin for an black american to try hockey and and actually bring americans to care about it.
> [snapback]1001181[/snapback]​


How about Ansen Carter who played for the Boston Bruins for many years?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i dunno about him but i know ichiro suzuki can swing a mean stick. and everyone knows japan is the greatest country on earth, cause they got robots and cool gadgets. i went there and the when i walked up to the trash can it automatically opened and say 'ah-di-gato'. plus i like sayin ko-nee-chi-wa! and they made cooking cool as old kung fu flicks ....iron chef


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > yes, he was kiddin you. it was one big joke. as far as hockey goes, i dont think anyone in america watches hockey. im waitin for an black *american *to try hockey and and actually bring americans to care about it.
> ...


He's a canadian


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > yes, he was kiddin you. it was one big joke. as far as hockey goes, i dont think anyone in america watches hockey. im waitin for an black american to try hockey and and actually bring americans to care about it.
> ...


He's good, which means he's Canadian.









Tiger Woods on skates would be entertaining.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

> CANADA = America Junior!
> 
> Canada should just shut up and say thank you.





> I dunno....Do what most of you do up there....Nothing much. Chop wood, redistribute the hard working people's money to the Indians and others that don't feel like doing anything or you could get sick and go to the hospital and wait 3 months for the one MRI allocated to each Province and hope they have the parts to fix it when it breaks?


Way to represent your country in such a fine way! YOu made some bone rattling points :laugh:

"Shut up and say thank you"

Your kids will be thanking your generation for being so brave and intelligent when they are paying off the Iraq debt throughout thier whole lives. Back after we owned you in 1812, we decided war wasn't our thing, and we sat back and had a beer. Then, when the real wars came, the world wars, we fought on the lines during the toughest days while America decided if they wanted to dip thier sensitive toes in the cold waters of war.

So shut up, and say thank you









--Dan


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i swear to god, never not once in school EVER learned anything about Canada. I have no clue what Canada is about. I never understood why Canada wasnt in history books or anything? so i know nothing about the Canadianese.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> i swear to god, never not once in school EVER learned anything about Canada. I have no clue what Canada is about. I never understood why Canada wasnt in history books or anything? so i know nothing about the Canadianese.
> [snapback]1001214[/snapback]​










Canadianese.

Culture is no longer important in America. Basically, you guys just melt down the other cultures and throw them together into one big mess of Taco Bell and McDOnalds.

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > i swear to god, never not once in school EVER learned anything about Canada. I have no clue what Canada is about. I never understood why Canada wasnt in history books or anything? so i know nothing about the Canadianese.
> ...


Actually, America is very similar to Canada, in most ways including culture.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> i swear to god, never not once in school EVER learned anything about Canada. I have no clue what Canada is about. I never understood why Canada wasnt in history books or anything? so i know nothing about the *Canadianese.*
> [snapback]1001214[/snapback]​


I'm sorry but


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > watermonst3rs said:
> ...


Maybe a bit in the north, but thats because we influenced them :nod:

I went to Atlanta a while back. I can walk down the streets of Toronto with little fear. In Atlanta, there is no way I'd walk down any of the streets past 8o' clock. We dont have fear like that in Canada. We have an urban culture, and inner city problems, but nothing like that. Our gangsters work at soup shops that feed the homeless. When Im down there, in the southern states, Im always on edge.

I just got back from Halifax. There is no way in hell you can compare the simplicity of life, and the values of family and tradition from those small towns to any place south of Boston.

--Dan


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> i swear to god, never not once in school EVER learned anything about Canada. I have no clue what Canada is about. I never understood why Canada wasnt in history books or anything? so i know nothing about the Canadianese.
> [snapback]1001214[/snapback]​


And this is a problem why?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i know tom green is from otawa and they make quilts? or handbags? tom green was the first reality comedian. i wished he still did stupid stuff.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh sh*t son i think were gonna get like bombed or soemthing now hahaha.







oh yeha a shout ot to b.c.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


OK. Try fitting 280 million people into Canada and then talk to me about crime. You won't have to worry about that because nobody wants to be there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Ive got a question. Why are Americans born into the parties they are voting for? The only reason Republicans win is because no one in the south gives a sh*t what happens, they just know that their family is Republican, so thats what they are voting.

--Dan


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > CANADA = America Junior!
> >
> > Canada should just shut up and say thank you.
> 
> ...


We know war isn't your thing. When we need more space we will take it from you...Don't worry, it's coming.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive got a question. Why are Americans born into the parties they are voting for? The only reason Republicans win is because no one in the south gives a sh*t what happens, they just know that their family is Republican, so thats what they are voting.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1001238[/snapback]​


Most of the country votes republican because most of the country is intelligent. They see the democrats as amreican versions of the socialists who run your country. They see it then reject them out of hand.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i dont know if canadianese knew but voting isnt actually done by citizens but by the ellectoral college. voting is a secret american scam. all us citizens know this and have to sign an oath of silence not to tell the rest of the world. hehehe u fall for the big joke.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive got a question. Why are Americans born into the parties they are voting for? The only reason Republicans win is *because no one in the south gives a sh*t what happens*, they just know that their family is Republican, so thats what they are voting.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1001238[/snapback]​


I take offense to that.

Anyhow, as for the fear thing, your just a *Sissy* then.
I walk all over the place after hours here in texas, usually cause im too drnk to drive.
And In LOS ANGELES, I used to walk after hours over there too.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive got a question. Why are Americans born into the parties they are voting for? The only reason Republicans win is because no one in the south gives a sh*t what happens, they just know that their family is Republican, so thats what they are voting.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1001238[/snapback]​


Good logic there. They dont give a sh*t what happens? Anything you type in the future on this site has now been deemed pointless.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

MOst Americans don't know squat about Canada, first they are mostly British, French.

And yes, most Americans are incredibly ignorant. <you like that?>

If you take offense to that, your probably one of them.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Actually, America is very similar to Canada, in most ways including culture.
> [snapback]1001225[/snapback]​


We are very similar to Americans in alot of ways but not culture bro. I've spent alot of time in the states and the "culture" is very different. Americans identify more with their government and are much more christian oriented in alot of ways. Americans are also substantially more conservative on the whole. Not to say we're entirely dissimilar, we're actually pretty damn close, but our culture has some big differences.



DannyBoy17 said:


> I went to Atlanta a while back. I can walk down the streets of Toronto with little fear.
> [snapback]1001232[/snapback]​


Go walk down the street in Jane and Finch. While I lived there some dumbass across the street shot at a bunch of cops walking through the neighbourhood "just because he doesn't like cops" and got shot to sh*t for his trouble. They weren't even there for him, or even coming in his direction, and that's the mentality in some places where guns are prevalent; don't think, just be hard. The same goes for Rexdale, and alot of Scarborough. Know the city a little better and there's places no person in their right mind would hang around. Go see Richmond and Sherborne where you can't walk 10 steps without a f*cking crackhead harassing you as well, it's an eye opening experience.

mdmedicine - This thread was trollbait and you took it hook line and sinker. You're an idiot


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I like Canada, yet i like alot of countys

Ive been all over the world, all nice places. I dont think 1 is better than the other, thinking that 1 is, is just a waste of time. Common guys, who really cares where you live, or what counrty you are from, thats the #1 reason we all go to war, stupid arguments about whos counrty is better, stronger...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> MOst Americans don't know squat about Canada, first they are mostly British, French.
> 
> And yes, most Americans are incredibly ignorant. <you like that?>
> 
> ...


So, if you take offense to being called ignorant, that means you are ignorant? So people who aren't ignorant should accept that comment with open arms? I don't understand your logic.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, America is very similar to Canada, in most ways including culture.
> ...


Our government maybe be different, but that is not a direct reflection of our culture. Culture includes a lot more aspects besides our government.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

reading that post, just made me stupider


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive got a question. Why are Americans born into the parties they are voting for? The only reason Republicans win is because no one in the south gives a sh*t what happens, they just know that their family is Republican, so thats what they are voting.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1001238[/snapback]​


The only reason Republicans win is because liberals dont have a true agenda, and they fail to appeal to the values of REAL americans.

BTW, i like how you say "in the south"... I immediatly thought you meant south of the Mason-Dixon line.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sofa N Obie said:


> MOst Americans don't know squat about Canada, first they are mostly British, French.
> 
> And yes, most Americans are incredibly ignorant. <you like that?>
> 
> ...


You know what else we do? We pose in front of ultra-luxury cars and post them on fish forums to front like we are ballers. How ignorant is that?!!?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> OK. Try fitting 280 million people into Canada and then talk to me about crime. You won't have to worry about that because nobody wants to be there.
> [snapback]1001237[/snapback]​


It's not just the amount of people: part of the problem lies in the nature of Americans, their culture, morals and values and they way the people are conditioned/brought up.

There are plenty of countries with more than 280 million people (or a much higher number of inhabitants per square mile), yet most of them do not nearly encounter as much crime or are as war-loving and outwardly agressive as a whole...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> mdmedicine said:
> 
> 
> > OK. Try fitting 280 million people into Canada and then talk to me about crime. You won't have to worry about that because nobody wants to be there.
> ...


<~~~~~~~ VERY ag-re-esive. You're right Mike. I doont hev da spades.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

> Go walk down the street in Jane and Finch


Never been down Jane or Finch, the worst I was down was Dundas East past Dixie Line. There was a stabbing there two nights after











> mdmedicine - This thread was trollbait and you took it hook line and sinker. You're an idiot


I just love seeing how instead of arguing sensibly, many Americans start pounding people with pompous sh*t. Read back through the thread. Maybe 4 comments were made with any resemblance of dignity.

The trolls and the flamers are off to the races, with patriotism as fuel.

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > MOst Americans don't know squat about Canada, first they are mostly British, French.
> ...


lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i hope this doesnt turn into another canada vs. U.S. thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > MOst Americans don't know squat about Canada, first they are mostly British, French.
> ...


I dont get it?









--Dan


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive Been To Canada and Europe and enjoyed it very much .
its kind of funny that they would say that if they have never been out of the country.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long story short, Sofa N Obe posted a picutre of him in front of a Lambo claiming it was his. Other members of this board had seen the car he posed in fron of before, and said it wasn't his. HE then tried to cover it up by saying he crashed it.

Oh yeah, his gf is a super model too.

And he implys that he is in the mob too.

All of which = super tool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...










That's just sad!

By the way, to strengthen Judazzz's earlier point, I thought I would just add this link in:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=81847

You've probably seen this already. I think it's halarious that people with that kind of power could make such a stupid decision. Has Republican written all over it.

Defence: "That fool's shoulder brushed mine when he walked past me, so I shot him in the face."

Jury: "We of the Jury find the defendant not-guilty."

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

heffer2028 said:


> reading that post, just made me stupider
> [snapback]1001836[/snapback]​


I didn't know that was possible!









--Dan


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

There are so many different americans in this country, not just the stereotypical white trash. As you may well know our country is a haven for people who want to get out of thier poor, dictator ruled, economically challened country. Others don't know any different and just believe what they see on tv and read in the papers.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> By the way, to strengthen Judazzz's earlier point, I thought I would just add this link in:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=81847
> 
> ...


I don't think that's really Republican: it's simply in line with American attitude and thoughts - guns solve problems, not cause new ones









But hey, as long as they point their guns at each other instead of other countries, why care? It's _their_ lives, _their_ society, _their_ country...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, to strengthen Judazzz's earlier point, I thought I would just add this link in:
> ...


You know, thats an awesome point. Maybe I'll take up that attitude for now on. As long as Im not in America, thier laws can't affect me.










--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think you are scared to walk at night because you are scared of the dark...

I have walked all over LA and atlanta at night... there are many black people out, but that doesnt make it scary...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think you are scared to walk at night because you are scared of the dark...
> 
> I have walked all over LA and atlanta at night... there are many black people out, but that doesnt make it scary...
> [snapback]1001943[/snapback]​

































same here but in L.A.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Ha, it has nothing to do with black people.

It's the nightly reports of shootings, stabbings, rapings and robberies that tip me off.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

riiiiiiiiiight, ur a pansy... period


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i'm telling you guys japan is runnin tha game. japanese are buying up real estate in all the major cities are a decade ahead in technologies. everything is clean, everything i mean like spotless. all people are reserved and respectful. cops dont even have guns. and the yakuza is ruthless. if you even looked down upon in society or in the family, the honorable thing to do is to take your own life. japanese look at americans as less evolved species. i play mario bros 5yrs before it came to america. now thaaas gangsta. na im jokin but seriously.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> i'm telling you guys japan is runnin tha game. japanese are buying up real estate in all the major cities are a decade ahead in technologies. everything is clean, everything i mean like spotless. all people are reserved and respectful. cops dont even have guns. and the yakuza is ruthless. if you even looked down upon in society or in the family, the honorable thing to do is to take your own life. japanese look at americans as less evolved species. i play mario bros 5yrs before it came to america. now thaaas gangsta. na im jokin but seriously.
> [snapback]1001993[/snapback]​


K...

Nice hair.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> MOst Americans don't know squat about Canada, first they are mostly British, French.
> 
> And yes, most Americans are incredibly ignorant. <you like that?>
> 
> ...


Ummm....Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaa... Thought you quit this site cause your a little punk?
Didnt you get your feelings hurt on here?











Xenon said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > MOst Americans don't know squat about Canada, first they are mostly British, French.
> ...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> K...
> 
> Nice hair.
> [snapback]1002003[/snapback]​


thanks, it's called the TAF....typical asian fade. nice jappy bucket you plan on buying too


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> i'm telling you guys japan is runnin tha game. japanese are buying up real estate in all the major cities are a decade ahead in technologies. everything is clean, everything i mean like spotless. all people are reserved and respectful. cops dont even have guns. and the yakuza is ruthless. if you even looked down upon in society or in the family, the honorable thing to do is to take your own life. japanese look at americans as less evolved species. i play mario bros 5yrs before it came to america. now thaaas gangsta. na im jokin but seriously.
> [snapback]1001993[/snapback]​


we still whooped them WWII


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > K...
> ...


That bastard won't sell it to me now! Oh well, it's probably for the best, I wouldn't want to be labeled as one of "them".


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

who whooped who?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > K...
> ...


That bastard won't sell it to me now! Oh well, it's probably for the best, I wouldn't want to be labeled as one of "them".


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

that my friend you are 100% correct about ww2 and dood i was just messin with the crx, it was a damn clean crx. i actually wanna get my teg that golden/silver color. we did rape the hell outta nankang and deny that sh*t. im not proud of that my posts are mainly to lighten things up.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> that my friend you are 100% correct about ww2 and dood i was just messin with the crx, it was a damn clean crx. i actually wanna get my teg that golden/silver color. we did rape the hell outta nankang and deny that sh*t. im not proud of that my posts are mainly to lighten things up.
> [snapback]1002047[/snapback]​


I was just messin too. It has a Hatch, not a CRX though.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


I never said because the government was different it's a reflection of our culture, I said attitudes towards the government are hugely different and that is a reflection of culture. You guys have all that pledge of alegiance, worship the president like he's a god bullshit that we don't do here. And when I called you guys more conservative, it wasn't a comment on government parties, it's a comment on the attitudes of the people. There are alot of conservative christian nutbags in the states, not very many in Canada.

Look at our television stations even, on three stations we show softcore porn every friday night after 11:30pm, in your country the christian conservative nutbags petitioned that the cursing in saving private ryan was innapropriate for television. Or that SpongeBob Squarepants should be taken off the air because he's somehow a homosexual. You don't get that in Canada, because we don't have right wing psychopaths with any influence, because we don't like right wing psychopaths. With you guys on the other hand, these afformentioned psychos are an integral part of your cultural makeup considering the views on gay marriage or terry schiavo or that George Bush even got elected in the first place, let alone re-elected.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...










i think you're right


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...












Hail Twitch.

By the way Rigor Mortiz, Im comfortable with walking down the streets of Johannesburg, and Im a pansy?









By the way, our greenhouse grows pansies, and we sell them for 10x profit, and still sell out every year. So I have no reason to dislike pansies









--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I was not trying to diss you...

i think you fear what you do not know... that is why you are scared of L.A. and atlanta


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I was not trying to diss you...
> 
> i think you fear what you do not know... that is why you are scared of L.A. and atlanta
> [snapback]1002278[/snapback]​


That's true, but it was more of a fear of the city of Atlanta, it's rep, it was intimidating. Its a stigma that many Southern American cities have.

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

"You guys have all that pledge of alegiance, worship the president like he's a god bullshit that we don't do here."
I don't know anyone who worships the president. He is simpley the leader of our country.

"There are alot of conservative christian nutbags in the states, not very many in Canada."
The number of nut bags in American to Canada is roughly 10: 1, wouldn't you say? I would say this is a direct result of the population, 280 mill to 28 mil.

"Look at our television stations even, on three stations we show softcore porn every friday night after 11:30pm" 
There is plenty of softcore porn, I don't know what you are talking about.

"in your country the christian conservative nutbags petitioned that the cursing in saving private ryan was innapropriate for television. "
I have never heard any curse words in Canadian television that I havn't heard on American television.

"Or that SpongeBob Squarepants should be taken off the air because he's somehow a homosexual."
There wasn't a push to get him off the air, just some concerned people.

"You don't get that in Canada, because we don't have right wing psychopaths with any influence, because we don't like right wing psychopaths. With you guys on the other hand, these afformentioned psychos are an integral part of your cultural makeup considering the views on gay marriage or terry schiavo or that George Bush even got elected in the first place, let alone re-elected"

This basically is comming down to government again, or your hatred for GW. Not the country as a whole. It would be like me generalizing that all of Canada wants to become part of france becuase a PART of the country wants to do so.

The US and Canada are very similar in their cultures, but not their governments.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

No, you see there is a different percentage of "Christian nutbags". In Canada, maybe %5 of the people with power, have "Christian nutbag" -worthy opinions.

Whereas in America, I would say %40 of the people in power do. Including El Presidente.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I have NEVER heard cussing on TV here... unless its cable (that you pay extra for )...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, you see there is a different percentage of "Christian nutbags". In Canada, maybe %5 of the people with power, have "Christian nutbag" -worthy opinions.
> 
> Whereas in America, I would say %40 of the people in power do. Including El Presidente.
> 
> ...


What classifys him as a nutbag?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> "You guys have all that pledge of alegiance, worship the president like he's a god bullshit that we don't do here."
> I don't know anyone who worships the president. He is simpley the leader of our country.
> [snapback]1002320[/snapback]​


You think so? How many "Premier Paul Martin" avatars have you seen Canadians show on the website? How many Paul Martin image macros are there? Did you forget the thread a while back where Xenon (sorry if it wasn't hi, but it was somebody or other) reffered to George Bush as "a beatiful man"?



94NDTA said:


> "There are alot of conservative christian nutbags in the states, not very many in Canada."
> The number of nut bags in American to Canada is roughly 10: 1, wouldn't you say? I would say this is a direct result of the population, 280 mill to 28 mil.
> [snapback]1002320[/snapback]​


Not at all true, if the christian nuts in Canada were proportionate to our population in the same number as in the states, you would not see a majority of people supporting homosexual marriage, or electing a government that wants to decriminalize marijuana posession, or any of that other stuff.



94NDTA said:


> "Look at our television stations even, on three stations we show softcore porn every friday night after 11:30pm"
> There is plenty of softcore porn, I don't know what you are talking about.
> [snapback]1002320[/snapback]​


If you think there's no difference in Canadian censorship versus american censorship you're nuts. We get TBS and Superstation and SpikeTV and all that sh*t up here, and they're the only stations that censor things that go uncut on Canadian TV. I have trouble believing you guys show softcore porn on regular cable either considering the Janet Jackson incident was somehow the biggest issue to ever happen on television for a few months after it happened.



94NDTA said:


> "in your country the christian conservative nutbags petitioned that the cursing in saving private ryan was innapropriate for television. "
> I have never heard any curse words in Canadian television that I havn't heard on American television.
> [snapback]1002320[/snapback]​


You're telling me on Superstation or TBS when they run diehard they don't edit the sh*t out of it? Like I said, we get both American stations and Canadian stations to compare, there is a huge discrepancy.



94NDTA said:


> This basically is comming down to government again, or your hatred for GW. Not the country as a whole. It would be like me generalizing that all of Canada wants to become part of france becuase a PART of the country wants to do so.
> [snapback]1002320[/snapback]​


A significant part of your country supports George Bush and his neo-christian right wing crap. In fact, a MAJORITY supports him. Canada doesn't even have a majority that want to seperate in the specific province that wants to leave, huge difference. And government is a reflection of culture and beliefs, it has nothing to do with hatred for George Bush. Remember that the government represents the people, they elect your leaders and your leaders are a reflection of your people.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

THERE IS NO SOFTCORE porn on regular tv in the US... no matter what time...!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Who the hell is Paul Martin ?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Who the hell is Paul Martin ?
> [snapback]1002388[/snapback]​


Our "way less cool than the previous one" Prime Minister. Our last one got attacked by some protestor and this 65 year old PM stranges and punches the f*ck out of the hippie, and all our current Prime Minister does is get all red in the face like some whino


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Here it is

THIS GUY LED OUR COUNTRY!!!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea you have softcore porn on cable, but I live in FL and the beach sand is soft, white and fine as baby powder and the ocean is crystal clear blue. At the beach is hot, tan oiled up BABES! doesn't canada club seals n stuff for food in the winter?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

"You think so? How many "Premier Paul Martin" avatars have you seen Canadians show on the website? How many Paul Martin image macros are there? Did you forget the thread a while back where Xenon (sorry if it wasn't hi, but it was somebody or other) reffered to George Bush as "a beatiful man"?"
Thats one person, and that is hardly god like worship. Pride and worship are two different things. Just because there are people who strongly beleive in GW's views and like him as a person, doesn't mean the whole country worships him.

"Not at all true, if the christian nuts in Canada were proportionate to our population in the same number as in the states, you would not see a majority of people supporting homosexual marriage, or electing a government that wants to decriminalize marijuana posession, or any of that other stuff."
If I'm not mistaken, you can have gay marriage in America, and get Marijuana in the US as well. Gays are just fighting for the term "Marriage" which is a biblical term that describes a union between a man and a women. It's like calling Fire....wet instead of hot. It doesn't make sense.

"If you think there's no difference in Canadian censorship versus american censorship you're nuts. We get TBS and Superstation and SpikeTV and all that sh*t up here, and they're the only stations that censor things that go uncut on Canadian TV. I have trouble believing you guys show softcore porn on regular cable either considering the Janet Jackson incident was somehow the biggest issue to ever happen on television for a few months after it happened."

Superbowl is a different issue than softcore porn shown late at night. Apples to oranges. And yes, there is plenty of softcore porn to watch.

"You're telling me on Superstation or TBS when they run diehard they don't edit the sh*t out of it? Like I said, we get both American stations and Canadian stations to compare, there is a huge discrepancy."
There are plenty of stations that I get that have profanity. I don't know what you are talking about.

"A significant part of your country supports George Bush and his neo-christian right wing crap. In fact, a MAJORITY supports him. Canada doesn't even have a majority that want to seperate in the specific province that wants to leave, huge difference. And government is a reflection of culture and beliefs, it has nothing to do with hatred for George Bush. Remember that the government represents the people, they elect your leaders and your leaders are a reflection of your people."

Support for him, and voting for him are two different things. John Kerry wasn't much better, and 90% of america felt that neither of the two would make good canidates.

Still, both countries are majorly Christian nations, with similar beleifes.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

no we dont, what channel? umm fox? nope... ummm CBS? nope.. UMMM CNN, NOPE...

please enlighten me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> no we dont, what channel? umm fox? nope... ummm CBS? nope.. UMMM CNN, NOPE...
> 
> please enlighten me
> [snapback]1002415[/snapback]​


Besides the obviouse HBO, Cinimax, etc, I remember watching softcore porn on USA all the time. Anyone else remember silk stockings? I don't watch it anymore, so I can't give you any current ones.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is Paul Martin ?
> ...


Cool dude, I learn a lot of things of this forum


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> "You think so? How many "Premier Paul Martin" avatars have you seen Canadians show on the website? How many Paul Martin image macros are there? Did you forget the thread a while back where Xenon (sorry if it wasn't hi, but it was somebody or other) reffered to George Bush as "a beatiful man"?"
> Thats one person, and that is hardly god like worship. Pride and worship are two different things. Just because there are people who strongly beleive in GW's views and like him as a person, doesn't mean the whole country worships him.
> 
> "Not at all true, if the christian nuts in Canada were proportionate to our population in the same number as in the states, you would not see a majority of people supporting homosexual marriage, or electing a government that wants to decriminalize marijuana posession, or any of that other stuff."
> ...


Wow..get your sh*t straight. That was way off.

And the gays come to Canada to get married because their voices are suppressed in America. Lets look at some other minorities whose voices have been silenced by America in the past:

Gays
Blacks
Hispanics
European Immigrants
Native Americans
Japanese

Got quite a list goin there!

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well of course THOSE channels have porn, hey guess what, so does PLAYBOY...

but you pay extra for those channels... they arent "basic" cable channels...

*starts taking notes of porn on TV*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > "You think so? How many "Premier Paul Martin" avatars have you seen Canadians show on the website? How many Paul Martin image macros are there? Did you forget the thread a while back where Xenon (sorry if it wasn't hi, but it was somebody or other) reffered to George Bush as "a beatiful man"?"
> ...












and Canadians are next... LOL


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

dood, for real though. can someone from canada hook me up with some meds? i promise i dont have health insurance and it's like $300 for a months supply of meds here. i got paypal.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > "You think so? How many "Premier Paul Martin" avatars have you seen Canadians show on the website? How many Paul Martin image macros are there? Did you forget the thread a while back where Xenon (sorry if it wasn't hi, but it was somebody or other) reffered to George Bush as "a beatiful man"?"
> ...


And how many of those minorities are no longr silenced? Would that be all of them?
Why are you living in the past? The gays just can't accept a union, all they need is the term marriage, thats the only reason they go to Canada, and it is a very small number of the gay population. Tell me one thing I said that was wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...










Wouldnt be suprised. We didnt go to your sh*t war in Iraq, lose all of our money, put our children in debt, or send our young to die...and you know, that's just uncool









--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


I was j/k..


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

I wasn't









--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well I too disagreed with the war... but you cannot tell me that you agree with everything that your leader does


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

here are some pix...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

No, my leader makes big mistakes too. All leaders do.

The difference is, Bush *consistently* makes them, then punishes those who don't agree with him.

For example, they were discussing pulling out of Iraq. They were so close. Then, all of a sudden, Bush decides that instead of pulling out, he's goin to order another supercarrier and more tanks...it's called digging yourself a hole, and if he's not careful, he's goin to find himself in China pretty soon.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well im right then


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, my leader makes big mistakes too. All leaders do.
> 
> The difference is, Bush *consitently* makes them, then punishes those who don't agree with him.
> 
> ...


Consistently. I like how your bolded, and most important, word is spelled incorrectly.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Dan, what do you think about the 9/11 attacks? who caused them... etc...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > No, my leader makes big mistakes too. All leaders do.
> ...


Forgot one letter



























:laugh:

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to further illustrate my point

Old guy
View attachment 59290


New guy
View attachment 59291


f*ck the issues man, he's just not cool is the problem







Fuckin Chretien's WIFE beat the sh*t out of some guy who broke into their house a while back. His WIFE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Just to further illustrate my point
> 
> Old guy
> View attachment 59290
> ...


Chretien was Canada's Godfather.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I was not trying to diss you...
> ...


Southern States are wa safer than West/East coast states.



elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is Paul Martin ?
> ...











Anyone who beats a Hippie up is cool in my Book.
Filthy goddamn Hippies!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hell yeah bro, any man who beats up a hippy is good to lead a country in my book. None of this hiding behind bodyguards p*ssy crap, just git'r done. f*cking hippies piss me off


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah man.... and he was the prime minister!!!

its kinda like swarzy going after a protester... i can only imagine...


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't see why people feel the need to constantly bash America. We are all pretty much in this together so all this anti-Amercanism just is uncalled for. There is no reason why everyone should hate the US. The ones that do are just jealous plain and simple. And the Bush hating is just crap. So he's made a mistake or two. The majority of us realize that people can make mistakes and we associate with him because of this. That's why I voted for him, because I knew he was like me and not just some piece of crap politician. The world would be better off if more leaders stood up for what they believe in like he does. I have a lot more to say but I'm mad that I even responded to this thread because ridiculous stuff like this just pisses me off. So that's all I have to say on that and hopefully I won't let myself get back into this thread. Thanks and have a good one.

-Brad


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...










im guessing youve never watched cinamax late night...as to the thread..you got to be f*cking kidding me, you mean to tell me you walk around everyday feeling so inferior, that you have to go try and start anouther us vs canada war?? kutos to whoever said you should just say thank you and crawl back into your hole and shut the f*ck up







.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> :laugh: im guessing youve never watched cinamax late night
> [snapback]1003102[/snapback]​


I'm guessing you don't distinguish between basic cable and the movie channels that are premium and therefore subject to different censorship laws and standards


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: im guessing youve never watched cinamax late night
> ...


im guessing you forgot to add whether your little statistics/observation/whatever included cable or not, even then who the f*ck cares..:laugh: ok :rasp: canada has better tv shows














..but seriously who gives a sh*t :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Hell yeah bro, any man who beats up a hippy is good to lead a country in my book. None of this hiding behind bodyguards p*ssy crap, just git'r done. *f*cking hippies piss me off*
> [snapback]1002521[/snapback]​


Filthy Mongrols!



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah man.... and he was the prime minister!!!
> 
> its kinda like swarzy going after a protester... i can only imagine...
> [snapback]1002522[/snapback]​


Too bad hes in California...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

one reason i would go to canada is to smoke weed without being harassed. other than that.. i guess it's alright. people are a lot more laid back up there as opposed to almost 100% assholes around here.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

red&black said:


> one reason i would go to canada is to smoke weed without being harassed. other than that.. i guess it's alright. people are a lot more laid back up there as opposed to almost 100% assholes around here.
> [snapback]1003412[/snapback]​


I like going to Canada too.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> yes, he was kiddin you. it was one big joke. as far as hockey goes, i dont think anyone in america watches hockey. im waitin for an black american to try hockey and and actually bring americans to care about it. table tennis is pretty much cooler then hockey.
> [snapback]1001181[/snapback]​


actually there are plenty of people who watch hockey in the us and there has already been black hockey players, so u may want to know alittle about things before u start makeing statements like that


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

And if you think table tennis is cooler than hockey, maybe you should rinse off your bifocals, hike up your suspenders, and take a seat on the couch, with the channel turned to hockey. It is the fastest sport, where fighting and hitting is *encouraged*.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

And if you think table tennis is cooler than hockey, maybe you should rinse off your bifocals, hike up your suspenders, and take a seat on the couch, with the channel turned to hockey. It is the fastest sport, where fighting and hitting is *encouraged*.

--Dan


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

What the f*ck is this thread all ABOOT!!!!! Wheres the Hoozer who started this sh*t EH!!!!!!!!

Heres a canadian joke for ya.

"So this guys fuckin me in the ass last night and he pulls the reach around and squeezes my balls. I turn around and say 'what the f*ck! are you gay?'"


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

channafreak said:


> What the f*ck is this thread all ABOOT!!!!! Wheres the Hoozer who started this sh*t EH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Heres a canadian joke for ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

channafreak said:


> What the f*ck is this thread all ABOOT!!!!! Wheres the Hoozer who started this sh*t EH!!!!!!!!


i swear i was think'n the same thing. is someone supposed to win an arguement or something? i keep reading Bush and Hockey


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > What the f*ck is this thread all ABOOT!!!!! Wheres the Hoozer who started this sh*t EH!!!!!!!!
> ...


no were all supposed to subscribe to canadian dish tv


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

[snapback]1001232[/snapback]​[/quote]

mdmedicine - This thread was trollbait and you took it hook line and sinker. You're an idiot
[snapback]1001341[/snapback]​[/quote]

LMAO
El-shiftless...Being called an idiot by a Canadian like you is like being called ugly by a Monkfish. Go phuck Thyself....or your sister, cousin, whatever it is you Canadians do with all your non-working free time.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

name one hockey player faster then forrest gump playin ping pong? everyone knows the hardest hockey player was Jason.









and here's a random pic of bush just to stay on topic...and a map of canada ?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Most people are proud of their country even if what they say is wrong or things are not going well. I guess it's like no matter what my brother does, right or wrong i'm gonna support him. I may try and straighten him out but I will stomp anyone that tries to hurt him. Thats how alot of people feel about the country that they are from.

On another note hispanics do have a say and the only ones that hold them back is themselves and sometimes their family. A few places I have worked at some of the hispanics have been offered better positions (managment) but they refused them cause they were afraid to take on more responsibility. Before anyone starts ripping my butt, My mother is from Mexico and i was made in Chihuahua, Chihuahua during the honeymoon :laugh: but I am an American. The only time that I have been told to check the hispanic box was when purchasing a firearm.









--Dan


> Our gangsters work at soup shops that feed the homeless. When Im down there, in the southern states, Im always on edge.
> --Dan


Your biker gangs do alot more than feed the homless, you have heard of the Hells Angels, Outlaws, Bandidos, Rock Machine and all the other "puppet motorcycle clubs" right?
I shouldn't say they are yours since we have them here as well but they seem to get into alot more trouble in canada.
I don't know if your intrested in this but I like reading alot of the biker news on here: http://www.bikernews.net/index.cfm?sector=...c=1%25er%20News
There is also a section about bad cops thatI like reading: http://www.doughnutgang.com/cgbarch.cfm


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

there's been smart replies, just plain dumb-ass replies, and I'm impressed by some of the members knowledge. But, can't we all just kick it and enjoy our pinche fish!! peace.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

mykil73g said:


> there's been smart replies, just plain dumb-ass replies, and I'm impressed by some of the members knowledge. But, can't we all just kick it and enjoy our pinche fish!! peace.
> [snapback]1003568[/snapback]​


Hey man...... go to the equipment section with that kinda sh*t talk. Were tryin to keep it civil here in the lounge.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Most people are proud of their country even if what they say is wrong or things are not going well. I guess it's like no matter what my brother does, right or wrong i'm gonna support him. I may try and straighten him out but I will stomp anyone that tries to hurt him. Thats how alot of people feel about the country that they are from.
> 
> On another note hispanics do have a say and the only ones that hold them back is themselves and sometimes their family. A few places I have worked at some of the hispanics have been offered better positions (managment) but they refused them cause they were afraid to take on more responsibility. Before anyone starts ripping my butt, My mother is from Mexico and i was made in Chihuahua, Chihuahua during the honeymoon :laugh: but I am an American. The only time that I have been told to check the hispanic box was when purchasing a firearm.
> 
> ...


i agree with this, gangsters that do good? that is not common in ANY country...


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't understand what the argument is, I think Americans know that they have the worst violent crime rate of any developed country, and think they also know that what George Bush is doing is not the "right thing". But then George W. was not elected by the world to do the best thing for the world. He was elected by Americans, and his job is to do what's in the best interests of America.

Yeah all of us in other countries don't like it, but that's it. If GWB and his associates decide that war will help America they'll do it, there's nothing any of us can do about it. We just gotta hope that it's not us that they come after.

Fact is, the only one that can stop America is China (Although Europe has a higher population and is on average is more highly educated than the U.S., they just haven't gotten it together yet, but they're workin' on it). We'll have to see what happens there, as China's economy is taking off and whatnot, and the only country that spends more on military than China is the U.S.

Anyway guys, this isn't meant to be a dig against America, I'm just adding my thoughts to the discussion. Maybe some other countries would've done the same thing, as America was left with roughly half of the worlds wealth after so much of the world was destroyed in WWII.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol, this started as a hockey arguement. It's evolved into a war.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well, actually no one knows how much the US spends on military, but I am sure its more than EVERY other country...

top secret stuff and such.. i have many colleagues working in different areas with secret clearance...

I agree with that though, GWB is in the interest of americans...

one thing i dont get is... "christians" voted for him... and support him...

why would they support war?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW i was going to try and read this thread and se i i could comment but this whole thread is just mind numbing nonsense, one flipping tool trying to start anit american pro canadian BS.. just because canada has done nothing but ride american coat tails foryears doesnt make canada any better then the US, you guys have jack sh*t to do up there but try to stay warm play hockey ice fish and bitch with your stupid accents about how much the US sucks.. well guess what your not part of europe so get over it no matter how much you try you will still not be part of europe and you can go on and on about your super liberal canadian BS but the fact is the US keeps your worthless under achieving country alive..

your like the hippies that hang out in the attic of the SU house and smoke and drink and bitch about how the grown ups down stairs are always trying to bring you down and stop all the fun with there dose of buzz kill reality..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> well, actually no one knows how much the US spends on military, but I am sure its more than EVERY other country...
> 
> top secret stuff and such.. i have many colleagues working in different areas with secret clearance...
> 
> ...


they dont support war but since bush is "A man of ogd" they blindly support that, hard core religous people seem to think that since GW is very christian that god will lead him to the "right" thing.. atleast that is what i have heard from some of the jesus freaks i work with..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oooohhhh... i see, divine intervention?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Moving along.....heheh


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

As I said, that wasn't a dig against Americans, I have no problem with americans. About the nobody knows how much is spent on military, even what they tell us is spent is enough (granted we know even less about how much China spends)...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/mil_wea_hol

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph-T/mil_exp_dol_fig

You may want to check out those.

Source: CIA World Factbook, March 2005 (So you know they aren't biased against Americans

--

About the Canada riding Coattails; I will be the first to admit that having a superpower as a big ally, friend, trading partner, etc has helped Canada.

I'm sorry if I derailed this thread, I think I've missed the scope of it...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think you were right on man


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wish i had a scanner, this jesus freak i work with has this certificate from her church for "pray the Vote" like rock the vote but for jesus freaks. the statement is:

"realizing that "the most high is sovereigen over the kingdoms of men and gives them to anyone he wishes"(daniel 4:17), I commit to pray daily for the upcoming election. I will pray that god's will for america will be fulfilled as we elect our leader for the next four years.

I will pray that other godly people will vote, and will encourage them to do so. I will plan to vote in this election, asking god to direct me to the candidate of his choosing. "

ultraconservatives make me sick.. then again so do ultra liberals like damn canadians.. but the canadians do know how to have fun and it shows in there laws, pots decriminalized in parts of canada, drinking age is 18, prostitution is pretty much legal.. they have there priorities


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> WOW i was going to try and read this thread and se i i could comment but this whole thread is just mind numbing nonsense, one flipping tool trying to start anit american pro canadian BS
> [snapback]1004683[/snapback]​


So the only way to make sure you don't also look like a blathering moron in return would be...



nismo driver said:


> just because canada has done nothing but ride american coat tails foryears doesnt make canada any better then the US, you guys have jack sh*t to do up there but try to stay warm play hockey ice fish and bitch with your stupid accents about how much the US sucks.. well guess what your not part of europe so get over it no matter how much you try you will still not be part of europe and you can go on and on about your super liberal canadian BS but the fact is the US keeps your worthless under achieving country alive..
> [snapback]1004683[/snapback]​


... not that. You say something like that and you're a dumbass no matter what country you come from, even moreso because you call someone else a "flipping fool" for starting "anit american pro canadian BS" and then you go and spew something fifty times stupider in response.

Congratulations, most people couldn't make thesmelves look so bad even if they were trying, but you're a natural


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > WOW i was going to try and read this thread and se i i could comment but this whole thread is just mind numbing nonsense, one flipping tool trying to start anit american pro canadian BS
> ...


dude you left out my grand finally of stupidity...

"your like the hippies that hang out in the attic of the US house and smoke and drink and bitch about how the grown ups down stairs are always trying to bring you down and stop all the fun with there dose of buzz kill reality..
"

how many of my posts have you read? haven't you noticed a trend? since when have my posts not been pretty ridiculous? am i really concerned about your or anyone elses opinion of my intelligence?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like people from Every country, Except Hippies!








Hippies really Do Make me upset!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > WOW i was going to try and read this thread and se i i could comment but this whole thread is just mind numbing nonsense, one flipping tool trying to start anit american pro canadian BS
> ...














> I like people from Every country, Except Hippies!
> Hippies really Do Make me upset!












--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

man, i wish you had a scanner...









I wanna see the jesus freak ad...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i wish i had a scanner, this jesus freak i work with has this certificate from her church for "pray the Vote" like rock the vote but for jesus freaks. the statement is:
> 
> "realizing that "the most high is sovereigen over the kingdoms of men and gives them to anyone he wishes"(daniel 4:17), I commit to pray daily for the upcoming election. I will pray that god's will for america will be fulfilled as we elect our leader for the next four years.
> 
> ...


OMG man I know I voted for W, but I can't stand those religious nutcases.. I have plenty of them at work too.. now we got a sign in our break room - something about National Prayer Day on May 5th.. how they're going to walk for God or some stupid sh*t like that..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt read the whole thread, but from the original post...

Why do Canadiens instantly attack Americans. Whats the point of telling us that Canada is better, do you think your gonna persuade us? Canadiens instantly get so defensive like they have something to prove. Like they have to prove that they are a big country to. Well Im not speaking for all Americans, I for one dont care. If you dont like our country or how we do things, stay out. Trust me, we dont want you here anyways, we have enough people here already. Ive visited Canada and I thought it was nice. Seems like a nice place and all, but I still love my country more than anything. Every American is gonna think our country is the best, its called nationalism. Were proud of our country and what we built. Why attack us, leave us alone.

Oh and as far as hockey goes, Im a hockey fan, but as far as status goes, noone cares, its all about football and baseball here. Noone misses the NHL.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > CANADA = America Junior!
> >
> > Canada should just shut up and say thank you.
> 
> ...


correction Canada did not own the U.S. during 1812 the British did it. And NO, being a British Colony doesn't make you British. As you're so fond of reminding the whole world every chance you get, "I am Canadian, Eh!" So, Canadian, no bragging rights for British accomplishments. and thats like freaking 200 years ago and with todays American miltary technology America owns Canada "whose yer daddy??"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > i wish i had a scanner, this jesus freak i work with has this certificate from her church for "pray the Vote" like rock the vote but for jesus freaks. the statement is:
> ...


Do you ever ask them to take it down... a guy here at work took it all down because someone who was not christian complained about other people trying to spread their views at work...


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

"Do you ever ask them to take it down... a guy here at work took it all down because someone who was not christian complained about other people trying to spread their views at work...
[snapback]1004764[/snapback]​"


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Please Lord, get me the f*ck out of this thread.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Please Lord, get me the f*ck out of this thread.
> [snapback]1004890[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Please Lord, get me the f*ck out of this thread.
> [snapback]1004890[/snapback]​


Honestly, whats the point of that man. Do you think you're fun.

Please get the f*ck out of the thread :laugh: Happy?

--Dan


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Please Lord, get me the f*ck out of this thread.
> ...


nope, but it sucks when the time that i do have to kick back and come visit pfury, first thing i see is some idiot and idiots alike start a country bashing contest,







so naturally i feel the need to speak up on behalf of my country..







but then i try and imagine the pathetic sad pile of crap im probably argueing with on the other end of the screen and enjoy a quick laugh then move on...

as to my little prayer,







it was more of a thinking aloud comment, something i say to my self when ever in situation where i would love to crack some heads, but know deep down it aint worth my time or the trouble


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, i just read through this thread and i have to say that a lot of people have fucked opinions of every country. nobody from canada knows what it is like to live in america until you live here. likewise, no american knows what it is like to live in canada until they go try it out for a while. as far as the conservative thing goes...well what do you expect from a country founded by a bunch of puritans that were kicked out of england for being too uptight. not everyone in america is that uptight though, and that is why we have protests about sh*t. unfortunately, mostly the conservative people are in power cause in general they have the money. they have the money cause most of them are greedy bastards which helps them succeed in business. then they feel the need to impose their values on other people. good old GWB is a great example of this. i have stated many times before how much i hate George Bush. however, he is the president and won by majority vote. that is the way america works and we must respect that. the reason he was re-elected was because he preached his moral values at the right time during the election to swing the majority vote back to his side. Kerry on the other hand screwed it up. he should have easily won, but he didnt point out how fucked up Bush was enough. when bush is gone he will be remembered as one of the worst presidents this country has ever had.

all you guys here are crazy bastards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

DominatorRhom said:


> wow, i just read through this thread and i have to say that a lot of people have fucked opinions of every country. nobody from canada knows what it is like to live in america until you live here. likewise, no american knows what it is like to live in canada until they go try it out for a while. as far as the conservative thing goes...well what do you expect from a country founded by a bunch of puritans that were kicked out of england for being too uptight. not everyone in america is that uptight though, and that is why we have protests about sh*t. unfortunately, mostly the conservative people are in power cause in general they have the money. they have the money cause most of them are greedy bastards which helps them succeed in business. then they feel the need to impose their values on other people. good old GWB is a great example of this. i have stated many times before how much i hate George Bush. however, he is the president and won by majority vote. that is the way america works and we must respect that. the reason he was re-elected was because he preached his moral values at the right time during the election to swing the majority vote back to his side. Kerry on the other hand screwed it up. he should have easily won, but he didnt point out how fucked up Bush was enough. when bush is gone he will be remembered as one of the worst presidents this country has ever had.
> 
> all you guys here are crazy bastards.
> 
> ...


Well said









--Dan


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

DominatorRhom said:


> all you guys here are crazy bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Most of us were born that way and some were made.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, my leader makes big mistakes too. All leaders do.
> 
> The difference is, Bush *consistently* makes them, then punishes those who don't agree with him.
> 
> ...


The biggest mistake Dubya could make IS to pull out of Iraq. Personally I do not agree with the war but we are now ball deep in Iraq and need to do our best to get the job done, pulling out would increase the already high amount of hate the world seems to have for the US right now. Leaving a country in complete disarray would be a huge mistake.

Too many of you are using stereotypes of countries to justify your answers and stereotypes are nothing but stereotypes, they are meaningless. Not every American believes guns can solve problems Judazzz, not every American believes Bush is god Twitch, not every southern American turns to hell at night, etc...
In every country you will find jackasses, good people, bad people, idiots, etc., you cant say one country contains only bad people or good people or idiots. It shows right in this thread, you will see ignorant replies from people that live in Canada, America, The UK, etc., just as you will see smart replies as well.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> In every country you will find jackasses, good people, bad people, idiots, etc., you cant say one country contains only bad people or good people or idiots.[snapback]1005402[/snapback]​


True, but c'mon, generalizing is such a convenient way to get a rise out of someone









Seriously though, I know not every American is a gunwaving ******* that supports Bush or the war (far from it), but the problem is that in your country jackasses and idiots are in charge, influencing the way the world progresses on a grand scale - and it's not in a good way they're influencing current events, imo. Tell me, in what way did US foreign policy increase global stability and safety?

Yes, you have to defend your own country, but in the way the Bush administration does it is not protecting their own interests: they wage war and destroy countries at the expense of others, but more importantly, they polarize the globe with their rhetorics.
The Bush administration deepens the wedge between West (well, mainly the US and those that obediently follow) and the rest of the world, mainly Muslims, radicals and moderates alike: you can't get one part on your side and combat the other: Iraq painfully shows how such a policy not only maintains the gap between West and Arab world, it also splits the Arab world itself in faction (with all dier consequences).

It's kind of ironic that an American tells the rest we shouldn't generalize: if anyone, it's a good cross-section of the Americans that pass judgement without knowing what the deal is (just look at popular views about muslims, gays, socialists, etc., etc. - the list goes on and on). I know you don't, but a substantial part of your fellow countrymen do: they are the ones that are bad news for your country and its image.

I don't care what happens to the US, but I do care (and worry greatly) about the effects their policy and actions have on the future of this planet and its population.


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I don't care what happens to the US, but I do care (and worry greatly) about the effects their policy and actions have on the future of this planet and its population.
> [snapback]1005412[/snapback]​


Couldn't have said it better myself. The reason, I think, so many people are upset about American foreign policy is that it's gonna screw up the whole world, not just their own country.


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Not bashing America or Americans, just concerned. : )


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

So, if I move to Canada, it probably wont matter?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wacb said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what happens to the US, but I do care (and worry greatly) about the effects their policy and actions have on the future of this planet and its population.
> ...


i agree with that.. bush and his crew are a loose cannon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> So, if I move to Canada, it probably wont matter?
> [snapback]1005575[/snapback]​


Terrorism is a fact of life these days, no matter where you move - we never expected to see a terrorist attack (the assassination of Van Gogh) happen in Holland, Spain never expected to loose 200 people due to bombings, and neither did Australia before the Bali bombings.

The main issue is how to deal with it: yes, downplaying the danger is very dangerous, but going into the opposite direction, restricting civil rights, curtailing the press and lashing out wildly against 'enemy states' won't solve anything either: in fact, if anything, it works counter-productive (as we have seen in the last few years, and will continue to see as long as Neo-conservatism prevails as the dominant political force). The world hasn't become any safer because of the invasions of Afghanistan or Iraq - in fact, because of what goes on in the world the terrorist threat is as real as before, only more fragmented and clandistine, harder to catch but also more focussed than ever.
How to do it, I don't know - but the current path won't take us anywhere apart from possibly even deeper into mess...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

couldnt have said it better my self! honestly i couldnt have.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

"By the way Rigor Mortiz, Im comfortable with walking down the streets of Johannesburg, and Im a pansy?







"

Have you been to Jo'burg??? No way!!! where exactly in Jo'burg did you walk?

Jason


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

So I should still be persistent to move to Canada, right?

I never hear of BS "terrorism" happening there... does it?

Has it? When was the last time? It seems so much more peaceful there...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think Canadian (as well as European) society is much less militant and paranoid as the US society - politics and the role of (and curtailing powers of) the media play an important role in that - feed the fear relentlessly, and you'll get a fearful society. And don't say there's no fear: why else does everyone want a gun to protect himself, and starts pointing at the constitution as soon as anyone says a bad thing about guns and their effects on society?

Also, Canada (and most European countries) seems to be more more moderate when it comes to foreign policy, right now as well as in the past: no wonder they feature much lower on terrorist wish lists: Canada didn't mingle nearly as much in foreign conflicts, recklessly supply one party to fight another one only to swap partners if that was deemed necessary, playing parties out against each other, and stabbing former allies in the back as soon as there was no need for them.
It sounds corny, but it's the thruth: what goes around comes around, and history has showed that (and will more than likely continue to do so).

Having said that, Canada has its domestic problems as well, and will always have them. Also, they are a Western democracy, so a certain vulnerability against terrorism will always be present.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> and neither did Australia before the Bali bombings.
> 
> [snapback]1005601[/snapback]​


wasn't Bali in Indonesia ?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I think Canadian (as well as European) society is much less militant and paranoid as the US society - politics and the role of (and curtailing powers of) the media play an important role in that - feed the fear relentlessly, and you'll get a fearful society.
> Also, Canada (and most European countries) seems to be more more moderate when it comes to foreign policy, right now as well as in the past: no wonder they feature much lower on terrorist wish lists: Canada didn't mingle nearly as much in foreign conflicts, recklessly supply one party to fight another one only to swap partners if that was deemed necessary, playing parties out against each other, and stabbing former allies in the back as soon as there was no need for them.
> It sounds corny, but it's the thruth: what goes around comes around, and history has showed that (and will more than likely continue to do so).
> 
> ...


 they cant even keep their country together as of right now there are seperatists movements going on in British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, Newfoundland, and Quebec.

click here http://www.bcseparatists.com/
http://www.albertafreedom.com/ http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/o...o_independence/
http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Lobby/3091/
http://www.canadianissues.ca/en_html/argumentaires_01.html

and theres even a movement trying to make ontario part of the U.S.A.
http://www.ontariousa.org/


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> and theres even a movement trying to make ontario part of the U.S.A.
> http://www.ontariousa.org/
> [snapback]1005646[/snapback]​


Link's not working









It's a shame cause I really would love to see that site







what do they like - want to be able to own more weapons or something ?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

If those separatist go there wish each of those states would be sovreign and canada would like a swiss cheese


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > and neither did Australia before the Bali bombings.
> ...


Yes, but some 75% (if I remember correctly) of the casualties were Australian - they targetted a popular tourist place intentionally.
Attacking locals would only work counter-productive from Al Qaeda's point of view, as Indonesia has the largest Muslim community in the world, a perfect recruiting ground.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Dannyboy it sounds like your just tired of hearing how great America is...you sound real flippin bitter. There is no way to tell how good or bad a country is so everyone stop bitching. America and Canada are brothers... country brothers.... now although that made absolutely no sense at all, I hope that some of you will catch my drift.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

We used to be brothers. Then, I went to Cedar Point, and everyone flipped me off or cursed at me because I had me Canadian t-shirt on.

I cant believe this thread is still alive. I thought it would last like 5 replies, then dissapear.

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> We used to be brothers. Then, I went to Cedar Point, and *everyone* flipped me off or cursed at me because I had me Canadian t-shirt on.
> 
> I cant believe this thread is still alive. I thought it would last like 5 replies, then dissapear.
> 
> ...


Everyone, huh ? 100 % of people did that ??? Every single man, woman and child flipped you off or cursed at you? Are you sure it was the Canadian t-shirt that did that ? Honestly, I see people wearing Canadian t-shirts or other clothing with Canada on it here quiet often and noone gives a sh*t that I know of ..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> We used to be brothers. Then, I went to Cedar Point, and everyone flipped me off or cursed at me because I had me Canadian t-shirt on.
> 
> I cant believe this thread is still alive. I thought it would last like 5 replies, then dissapear.
> 
> ...


maybe it had nothing to do a stupid shirt maybe they all just thing your a flipping tool ? just because a couple people didnt treat you the way you wanted to be treated doesnt mean there is a problem with american canadian relations.. and even if a few americans dont like doesnt meant eh whole country has a problem..

from my personal experiance with canadians ive met some of them have a real attitude towards americans and need an ass kicking and others are more laid back and loads of fun to hang out with, its the canadians that have to always start talking about american politics and try to say we suck that piss me off..


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > We used to be brothers. Then, I went to Cedar Point, and everyone flipped me off or cursed at me because I had me Canadian t-shirt on.
> ...


No, it started when people saw our lisence plate. Then I heard a few actual "Fuc*in Candians!" and comments like that. Im fine with most Americans, it's people like you Nismo who think you can walk all over anyone. Im not a tool, nothing about me suggests that I am. The only way I look different from every other person out there is that I had my Canadian t-shirt on. On the days I didnt wear it, we were just part of the crowd.

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> they cant even keep their country together as of right now there are seperatists movements going on in British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, Newfoundland, and Quebec.
> 
> click here http://www.bcseparatists.com/
> http://www.albertafreedom.com/ http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/o...o_independence/
> ...


Are you honestly that dumb?

Hey guys, don't move to the states, they can't even stop molesting little boys and even have organizations "to end the oppression of men and boys who have freely chosen, mutually consensual relationships".









http://216.220.97.17/

Apparently when they crafted the English language they never expected the likes of you because "dim witted" somehow doesn't even come close to doing you justice.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> > they cant even keep their country together as of right now there are seperatists movements going on in British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, Newfoundland, and Quebec.
> ...


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, it started when people saw our lisence plate. Then I heard a few actual "Fuc*in Candians!" and comments like that. Im fine with most Americans, it's people like you Nismo who think you can walk all over anyone. Im not a tool, nothing about me suggests that I am. The only way I look different from every other person out there is that I had my Canadian t-shirt on. On the days I didnt wear it, we were just part of the crowd.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1005868[/snapback]​


In some very seperatist communities in Quebec you will get the same treatment. My friends and I were driving around with a Canadian flag hanging out our window in St. Jean sur Richeleu in Quebec on CANADA DAY! And the number of middle fingers and profanities was amazing. I could see if this were St-Jean-Baptiste day or something...

My point is don't generalize this to all Americans, you had a bad experience, and I'm sure there are people with these sorts of attitudes in every country on earth, against citizens of any other country.

EDIT: By the way: Cedar point is pretty cool _eh_?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> :rasp:
> [snapback]1005931[/snapback]​












lame


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> they cant even keep their country together as of right now there are seperatists movements going on in British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario, Newfoundland, and Quebec.
> 
> click here http://www.bcseparatists.com/
> http://www.albertafreedom.com/ http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/o...o_independence/
> ...


Even Newfoundland had a seperatist movement, where all the Canadian flags were taken down from provincial government buildings.

Maybe what Canada needs is a good dose of fear mongering to bring it together. Maybe then Canadians will forget about all this stuff and divert our attention... I don't think I'd like to see that, and am comfortable with anybody who wants to being able to suggest measures such as seperation, or anything else... whatever they want, they're free to do so, and that's a good thing. : )


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Are those movements posing any kind of serious threat? Plenty of such movements exist in Europe as well, and only very few of them have any power or pose a threat (ETA, IRA).

If not (which I think is the case: seperating equals economic suicide, and the majority of people are more concerned about the contents of their wallet than the name of their country), I'd let them be and just monitor them: fear mongering doesn't change things: if anything, it only polarizes the population further.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No, it started when people saw our lisence plate. Then I heard a few actual "Fuc*in Candians!" and comments like that. Im fine with most Americans, it's people like you Nismo who think you can walk all over anyone. Im not a tool, nothing about me suggests that I am. The only way I look different from every other person out there is that I had my Canadian t-shirt on. On the days I didnt wear it, we were just part of the crowd.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1005861[/snapback]​


how do you know that i would even bother to notice you much less acknowledge it with a F you? your right i do think i can walk all over people, ive never said that im not a prick, i know i have superiority issues but it has nothing to do with being american, im not over flowing with patriotic pride and use that as my reason to not give a sh*t about people. its because i am just another a-hole from jersey, i have very little tollerance for whinners, idiots and people that cant drive amongst other things..

if you have a problem with that then good i dont care, just like i dont care that you got flipped off, infact i think its kind of funny, public humiliation usually is amusing.. maybe you dont belong there? if i go to canada with some gay american tshirt looking like a goofy tourist and people harass me im not going to bitch about it on the internet and start saying negative things and generalizations about canada like you are sating about america because of one stupid incident..

commence flaming now..


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont feel like reading this post arguing over who's country is better is f*cking stupid who cares you live where you live and great if you have pride but who's to say ones country is better?

My dad can beat up your dad!

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> commence flaming now..
> [snapback]1005969[/snapback]​


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Are those movements posing any kind of serious threat? Plenty of such movements exist in Europe as well, and only very few of them have any power or pose a threat (ETA, IRA).
> 
> If not (which I think is the case: seperating equals economic suicide, and the majority of people are more concerned about the contents of their wallet than the name of their country), I'd let them be and just monitor them: fear mongering doesn't change things: if anything, it only polarizes the population further.
> [snapback]1005959[/snapback]​


Actually there was a referendum in Quebec a while back that was within a % of being a majority of Quebec wanting to seperate [Results of the 1995 Quebec Referendum: NO: 50.56% (2,360,717) YES: 49.44% (8,072)]. Scandal involving sponsorship during this time has come up lately and may be the end for the federal liberal party, who've been in power since 1993. But yeah, it was very very close.



Judazzz said:


> fear mongering doesn't change things: if anything, it only polarizes the population further.
> [snapback]1005959[/snapback]​


Maybe, but probably not in such a way that certain parts of a country want to seperate. I watched a news conference last night with the American president about social security reform (I usually don't watch those but it was while survivor should've been on, and the GF was waiting for it to be over so she could watch survivor). He must've mentioned the fact that Americans shouldn't forget about the threat of terrorism 5 times. Fear shouldn't be underestimated as a useful tool to control a population...

"i dont feel like reading this post arguing over who's country is better is f*cking stupid who cares you live where you live and great if you have pride but who's to say ones country is better?

My dad can beat up your dad!

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

- We're not all blabbering about who's country is better, some of us discussing politics and world issues in a civil manner...


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Judazz: to add, the thing about Quebec is that in our federal charters and such they have the power to turn down certain federal law and regulation. There is a significant barrier in culture, which is amplified by the fact that Quebec is mostly french-speaking. They want to preserve their language and unique culture/heritage.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

there must be deeper reasons to seperate other then language, culter and history? is it like a red state blue state difference? like dems vs republicans? or is there realyl that much differnce from the french canadians and the canadianese canadians?


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

I am not from Quebec, but the feeling I get from talking to them is a general feeling that Canada is not doing enough to preserve their language, culture, etc. Canada has taken leaps and bounds to help them do just that. Apparently 49.44% of Quebecors didn't think that it was enough.

It's different in Canada in that we are not a cultural melting pot, but rather attempts are made to preserve unique and individual cultures. It's just a societal difference, more emphasis is placed on preserving cultural diversity here.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wacb said:


> Judazz: to add, the thing about Quebec is that in our federal charters and such they have the power to turn down certain federal law and regulation. There is a significant barrier in culture, which is amplified by the fact that Quebec is mostly french-speaking. They want to preserve their language and unique culture/heritage.
> [snapback]1006002[/snapback]​


I can understand that, but it's by no means a unique thing - look at Belgium, for example.
I'd guess the best way to keep things together is to try and keep everyone content, and equally represented: local authonomy doesn't necessarily compromise unity. But there will always be people that think they are discriminated against, or want to take their own identity to a higher level. How to deal with them? I don't know, as it varies from country to country.

But I never realised (political) seperatism was such an issue in Canada, though... I heard about Quebec (? Quebecian? Quebonian? Quebicious?







) authonomy before, but didn't realise it was that deeply felt by that many.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ahhh Quebec Wow! A whole province full of people essentially living in exile. Sucks to be you. Quebec has taken this bitterness to amazing extremes in the fact that they ENFORCE THE USE OF THE FRENCH LANGUAGE. It is ILLEGAL to make billboards, product packaging, road signs and advertisements in English unless French is given greater predominance. In other words, These things must be either ONLY in French, or multilingual, with French being "markedly predominant" so that the "visual impact of French must be MUCH GREATER than that of the other language." Companies in Quebec must have a "predominantly French" name. Correspondence between employers and employees must always be in French. Fines are imposed of up to $7000.00 PER OFFENSE for noncompliance to any of these laws, enforced by "Language Police." While it's illegal to use English in Quebec for these things, by contrast, in the US it is illegal to discriminate against anyone for using whatever language they wish. If you tried to pull this type of cultural discrimination in the US, the American Civil Liberties Union would go to f*cking WAR. I find it funny that Canadians think of themselves as more free and democratic than the US while inflicting these types of fascist laws on their people. French Language Enforcement and Canadian Content Laws sound like pure Evil.
and WHy do they need???langauge enforcement to preserve their culture. You can preserve your culture all you want, but it's wrong to attempt this by stamping out other people's culture. There's another group I can think of that uses 'preserving our culture' as an excuse to try to legitimize its bigoted actions: The KKK. There's a word for trying to promote your culture by means of stifling everyone else's: discrimination. If you're going to make it a criminal offense to observe one's own culture by starting a business that doesn't have a French name, that's purely racist. There's no two ways about it. For instance, why should a Chinese or Indian restaurant need to have a f*cking FRENCH name... OR ELSE? Canadians always talk about how they "celebrate" their "cultural diversity." Fining people SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS PER OFFENSE for not conforming to a cultural mandate is a pretty fucked up way to celebrate diversity if you ask me.

http://www.bakerinfo.com/NR/rdonlyres/eiqf...equirements.pdf

click there for the law


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

(? Quebecian? Quebonian? Quebicious? ) Quebecois (kay-bek-wha) I think... but then I barely speak French so I don't know.

Since that the number of those who are in favor of seperation has decreased, and the popularity of the particular party that advocates this (the Bloc Quebecois) has lost some ground...

The other seperatist movements mentioned aren't serious, I don't know why exactly but it's a trend in Canada that if a province feels it's gettin' screwed on some issue, the people threaten seperation. Usually it dies down and is forgotten about relatively quickly.


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> ahhh Quebec Wow! A whole province full of people essentially living in exile. Sucks to be you. Quebec has taken this bitterness to amazing extremes in the fact that they ENFORCE THE USE OF THE FRENCH LANGUAGE. It is ILLEGAL to make billboards, product packaging, road signs and advertisements in English unless French is given greater predominance. In other words, These things must be either ONLY in French, or multilingual, with French being "markedly predominant" so that the "visual impact of French must be MUCH GREATER than that of the other language." Companies in Quebec must have a "predominantly French" name. Correspondence between employers and employees must always be in French. Fines are imposed of up to $7000.00 PER OFFENSE for noncompliance to any of these laws, enforced by "Language Police." While it's illegal to use English in Quebec for these things, by contrast, in the US it is illegal to discriminate against anyone for using whatever language they wish. If you tried to pull this type of cultural discrimination in the US, the American Civil Liberties Union would go to f*cking WAR. I find it funny that Canadians think of themselves as more free and democratic than the US while inflicting these types of fascist laws on their people. French Language Enforcement and Canadian Content Laws sound like pure Evil.
> and WHy do they need???langauge enforcement to preserve their culture. You can preserve your culture all you want, but it's wrong to attempt this by stamping out other people's culture. There's another group I can think of that uses 'preserving our culture' as an excuse to try to legitimize its bigoted actions: The KKK. There's a word for trying to promote your culture by means of stifling everyone else's: discrimination. If you're going to make it a criminal offense to observe one's own culture by starting a business that doesn't have a French name, that's purely racist. There's no two ways about it. For instance, why should a Chinese or Indian restaurant need to have a f*cking FRENCH name... OR ELSE? Canadians always talk about how they "celebrate" their "cultural diversity." Fining people SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS PER OFFENSE for not conforming to a cultural mandate is a pretty fucked up way to celebrate diversity if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.bakerinfo.com/NR/rdonlyres/eiqf...equirements.pdf
> ...


I think the big thing here is that these laws were passed by the people's representatives, it's isn't being forced on to Quebec so much as Quebecors decided this is the way they want things to be. As for it being racist, that's rediculous you should check your definition. As I said before, the feeling I get from them is that they feel these drastic measures are necessary to preserve their language. But remember, these laws weren't forced on the people of Quebec, they _chose_ this for their province, democratically.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that is insane, that would be like telling everyone in america they have to speak english no exceptions, there are parts of jersey that all the store signs and people speak chinese or korean, parts of states down south west are like 90 percent spanish, people would go nuts if they enforced an english only policy.. that is some seroiusly hard line stuff..

things do change its ok to progress from point A to point B as a culture evolves, granted not all evolution is positive like say ebonics, but how can they expect everyone MUST speak french if the evolution of the culture is to speak more english??

its more like they want to freeze the culture in time rather then preserve it, if the progresion involves change then wouldnt that be part of the culture? and the french aspect of the culture would be part of its roots?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> ahhh Quebec Wow! A whole province full of people essentially living in exile. Sucks to be you. Quebec has taken this bitterness to amazing extremes in the fact that they ENFORCE THE USE OF THE FRENCH LANGUAGE. It is ILLEGAL to make billboards, product packaging, road signs and advertisements in English unless French is given greater predominance. In other words, These things must be either ONLY in French, or multilingual, with French being "markedly predominant" so that the "visual impact of French must be MUCH GREATER than that of the other language." Companies in Quebec must have a "predominantly French" name. Correspondence between employers and employees must always be in French. Fines are imposed of up to $7000.00 PER OFFENSE for noncompliance to any of these laws, enforced by "Language Police." While it's illegal to use English in Quebec for these things, by contrast, in the US it is illegal to discriminate against anyone for using whatever language they wish. If you tried to pull this type of cultural discrimination in the US, the American Civil Liberties Union would go to f*cking WAR. I find it funny that Canadians think of themselves as more free and democratic than the US while inflicting these types of fascist laws on their people. French Language Enforcement and Canadian Content Laws sound like pure Evil.
> and WHy do they need???langauge enforcement to preserve their culture. You can preserve your culture all you want, but it's wrong to attempt this by stamping out other people's culture. There's another group I can think of that uses 'preserving our culture' as an excuse to try to legitimize its bigoted actions: The KKK. There's a word for trying to promote your culture by means of stifling everyone else's: discrimination. If you're going to make it a criminal offense to observe one's own culture by starting a business that doesn't have a French name, that's purely racist. There's no two ways about it. For instance, why should a Chinese or Indian restaurant need to have a f*cking FRENCH name... OR ELSE? Canadians always talk about how they "celebrate" their "cultural diversity." Fining people SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS PER OFFENSE for not conforming to a cultural mandate is a pretty fucked up way to celebrate diversity if you ask me.


Where are you from ? Have you ever been to Quebec ? I live in Quebec. If laws are so strict about the language it is because we want to protect our language. It' normal in the US that those laws are not necessary because you are 350 millions ! If you were only 7 millions like us and that immigrants started to speak chinese i think you would create those laws like we have here. We are surrounded by more thant 400 millions english. It's quite obvious that you're not from here so don't talk about shits you don't know. And no, it doesnt sucks to be a Quebecois but it sucks to be ignorant like you


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > In every country you will find jackasses, good people, bad people, idiots, etc., you cant say one country contains only bad people or good people or idiots.[snapback]1005402[/snapback]​
> ...


First of all, I support the war, and I dont consider myself a gunwaving *******. Second of all, if you a problem with our elected leaders, too bad. Thats not your desicion to make. We voted for Bush, so apparently we think hes doing a pretty damn good job, atleast I know myself and the rest of thye majority of our country do. If you or your government dont like how were doing things around the world, i suggest you do something about it.

The fact of the matter is, Candad has NO weight in decision making around the world. Nobody cares what the Canadien government has to say. England, Germany, China, France, Russia, maybe Japan. These are countries besides the US that have an impact, the fact is Canada doesnt. So before you start attacking our foriegn policies and voicing how you feel about what well do to the rest of the world, maybe you need to focus on the internal issues within Canada that will give it some kind of voice in the international community. Cause I for one have never heard anywhere, "well whats Canada think?" Maybe instead of badmouthing what we do, you should work on making your countries status more important, then your opinions will actually matter, because right now, sorry to tell you but they dont.

-Mike


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

I think the big thing here is that these laws were passed by the people's representatives, it's isn't being forced on to Quebec so much as Quebecors decided this is the way they want things to be. As for it being racist, that's rediculous you should check your definition. As I said before, the feeling I get from them is that they feel these drastic measures are necessary to preserve their language. But remember, these laws weren't forced on the people of Quebec, they _chose_ this for their province, democratically.
[snapback]1006031[/snapback]​[/quote]

that doesnt sound racist at all "THEY JUST WANT TO PRESERVE THEIR LANGUAGE" they are segregating themselves for crying out loud thats pretty racist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it started when people saw our lisence plate. Then I heard a few actual "Fuc*in Candians!" and comments like that. Im fine with most Americans, it's people like you Nismo who think you can walk all over anyone. Im not a tool, nothing about me suggests that I am. The only way I look different from every other person out there is that I had my Canadian t-shirt on. On the days I didnt wear it, we were just part of the crowd.
> ...


Im not even mad, cause that was just funny









But it wasnt some patriotic shirt, it was a Team Canada jersey for hockey, right after the World Cup of Hockey.

And yes, Cedar Point does rule.

By the way, I say if Quebec wants to seperate, let them. I enjoy thier culture, and thier people. But they take a lot more from Canada than they give. And this is coming for someone who think the Liberals are a better fit for Canada.

--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Where are you from ? Have you ever been to Quebec ? I live in Quebec. If laws are so strict about the language it is because we want to protect our language. It' normal in the US that those laws are not necessary because you are 350 millions ! If you were only 7 millions like us and that immigrants started to speak chinese i think you would create those laws like we have here. We are surrounded by more thant 400 millions english. It's quite obvious that you're not from here so don't talk about shits you don't know. And no, it doesnt sucks to be a Quebecois but it sucks to be ignorant like you
[snapback]1006052[/snapback]​[/quote]

the number of people has nothing to do with the rediculousness of it all..

" immigrants started to speak chinese "

um they are if they are chinese immigrants they arent starting to speak chinese that is there language, do you think if 1,000 people speaking chinese in quebec that it will affect the quebec natives speaking french? or that the customs of people from quebec will change because foriegeners speak a differnt language?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > BigChuckP said:
> ...


Predictable response









I wasn't saying anything about the influence of countries (or even mine) on global affairs. I was pointing out how your government's decisions impact more than just the US and those countries it targets, and that it's natural other countries voice their opinion, as the events do affect them as well, without being able to influence it or even having a voice in the decision-making.
Your problem - and many with you - is that as soon as anyone dares to raise a mild finger in your direction, you classify it as badmouthing, and immedeately go into overdrive to defend yourself, feeling all attacked and feeling compelled to point out how "big" and "powerful" and "influential" your country is - if you actually spend a few minutes digesting what you just read instead of starting to cry immedeately, you'd see those topics you mentioned are not even touched in my post...

But I have no desire to justify or defend my post when they contents are perfectly clear: suit yourself and interpret it the way you want: it's not that I expcetd anything different...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Where are you from ? Have you ever been to Quebec ? I live in Quebec. If laws are so strict about the language it is because we want to protect our language. It' normal in the US that those laws are not necessary because you are 350 millions ! If you were only 7 millions like us and that immigrants started to speak chinese i think you would create those laws like we have here. We are surrounded by more thant 400 millions english. It's quite obvious that you're not from here so don't talk about shits you don't know. And no, it doesnt sucks to be a Quebecois but it sucks to be ignorant like you
[snapback]1006052[/snapback]​[/quote]

we wouldnt create/ i wouldnt create those laws because im not racist and ignorant, people are creating those laws because they are racist and ignorant and they dont want "mixing" so dont be calling be ignorant. and i thought that canadian law was more free and democratic than the US i guess no.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

The point I am trying to make in my post is, that if you dont agree with our countries policy, why doesnt your country do something about it? Your so content to just sit and tell us were wrong for going into Iraq or were wrong for whatever else, but you dont bother to make some movement to help in another solution to the problem. Instead your government just sits back and keeps to yourselves. I have no problem with you keeping to yourselves, but dont complain about what we do if you dont care to offer your own solutions. In the case of Iraq, we decided going to war was necessary, and I agree with that. If you dont and if your government doesnt thats fine, but instead of just sitting back, help, propose a different resolution to our concerns. You didnt, so we did what we felt we had to do.

-Mike


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> The point I am trying to make in my post is, that if you dont agree with our countries policy, why doesnt your country do something about it? Your so content to just sit and tell us were wrong for going into Iraq or were wrong for whatever else, but you dont bother to make some movement to help in another solution to the problem. Instead your government just sits back and keeps to yourselves. I have no problem with you keeping to yourselves, but dont complain about what we do if you dont care to offer your own solutions. In the case of Iraq, we decided going to war was necessary, and I agree with that. If you dont and if your government doesnt thats fine, but instead of just sitting back, help, propose a different resolution to our concerns. You didnt, so we did what we felt we * had to do. *
> 
> -Mike
> [snapback]1006122[/snapback]​


Except, the reason we felt we HAD to go to war... is gone...








and it is affecting the whole world...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

So let me get this straight: you want me to start a movement powerful enough to make a difference (even if the US doesn't give a flying sh*t about what other countries say in the first place), instead of voicing my opinions and frustrations here on PFury?








Are you serious? In fact, are you sane???

I'd like to see your reaction if the tables were turned, and a country too powerful to just bomb or invade would do something you truely didn't like.
I assume you'd run to the basement, grab your soapbox and start calling for the revolution in the streets, instead of venting on some on-line discussion board









Get real, man


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> we wouldnt create/ i wouldnt create those laws because im not racist and ignorant, people are creating those laws because they are racist and ignorant and they dont want "mixing" so dont be calling be ignorant. and i thought that canadian law was more free and democratic than the US i guess no.


That has nothing to do whit racism. What the f*ck ! if you go live in spain, you will have to learn spanish. It's the same thing here in quebec. But here we have a decrasing birth rate so our region is open to immigrants but since english is a lot easier to learn than french, immigrants will learn english but if you want to live in quebec, you must learn french.And the federal government would prefer to eleminate french so that's why we have those laws.


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

~80% of Quebec's population have French as their mother tongue, almost a quarter of the people in Canada have french as their mother tongue. This is very different from any American demographic, the closest being <9% of people with Spanish as their mother tongue. There is no state in the U.S. with comparable statistics, it's hard to judge what Quebec has done to protect it's language when there are no analogies to draw in the States. THE PEOPLE DECIDED THIS... it's what they want. Are you suggesting that Canada say no to democracy and tell the people of Quebec that they are not allowed to make these sorts of decisions themselves? As was said in NA they are surrounded by hundreds of millions of English speakers. Maybe if you could think about the situation from their point of view, you could see they must make big strides towards preservation of their language.

Feeder Phish: Racism = Discrimination or prejudice based on race. Not one thing about any of this has anything to do with race. People of many races in Quebec speak French...

---

I don't know why so many people are being defensive about America... I don't remember calling any Americans names, saying they're inferior, saying the country sucks, or any of the things that have been said about Canada in this thread. I'm not whining about Canada's influence on an international scale or anything like that...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> So let me get this straight: you want me to start a movement powerful enough to make a difference (even if the US doesn't give a flying sh*t about what other countries say in the first place), instead of voicing my opinions and frustrations here on PFury?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HARDLY! While Im apparently a gun toting ******* moron, Im not retarded. I dont mean you as an individual. I mean your country as a whole. When I say you, I am refering to Canada or the Canadien government. You spoke as though all of Canada and you government didnt agree with our actions, so I said why dont you (as in the Canadien government) voice your concerns and propose alternate solutions.

Of coarse were going to voice our opinions and concerns here, thats what online boards are for! I have no problem with that. My reply was simply a solution to the concern you expressed.

-Mike


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wacb said:


> ~80% of Quebec's population have French as their mother tongue, almost a quarter of the people in Canada have french as their mother tongue. This is very different from any American demographic, the closest being <9% of people with Spanish as their mother tongue. There is no state in the U.S. with comparable statistics, it's hard to judge what Quebec has done to protect it's language when there are no analogies to draw in the States. THE PEOPLE DECIDED THIS... it's what they want. Are you suggesting that Canada say no to democracy and tell the people of Quebec that they are not allowed to make these sorts of decisions themselves? As was said in NA they are surrounded by hundreds of millions of English speakers. Maybe if you could think about the situation from their point of view, you could see they must make big strides towards preservation of their language.
> 
> Feeder Phish: Racism = Discrimination or prejudice based on race. Not one thing about any of this has anything to do with race. People of many races in Quebec speak French...
> 
> ...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

then replace the words racist with prejudice/judgemental in my former posts


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

That has nothing to do whit racism. What the f*ck ! if you go live in spain, you will have to learn spanish. It's the same thing here in quebec. But here we have a decrasing birth rate so our region is open to immigrants but since english is a lot easier to learn than french, immigrants will learn english but if you want to live in quebec, you must learn french.And the federal government would prefer to eleminate french so that's why we have those laws.
[snapback]1006139[/snapback]​[/quote]

so what you are saying about Quebec is that because of decrasing birthrates you guys are open to immigrants what if you guys didnt have a decreasing birth rate then you wouldnt be open to immigrants???

that really doesnt sound racist :laugh:


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> so what you are saying about Quebec is that because of decrasing birthrates you guys are open to immigrants what if you guys didnt have a decreasing birth rate then you wouldnt be open to immigrants???


LOLLL seriously feeder phish ! Canada has always been open to immigrants compared to your country ! And i'm just saying that we need more immigrants to maintain our population. You should'nt talk about immigration...look at your own country


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

just read my old posts especially that big one okay


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I've read them all


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

now do you understand :laugh:


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> HARDLY! While Im apparently a gun toting ******* moron, Im not retarded. I dont mean you as an individual. I mean your country as a whole. When I say you, I am refering to Canada or the Canadien government. You spoke as though all of Canada and you government didnt agree with our actions, so I said why dont you (as in the Canadien government) voice your concerns and propose alternate solutions.
> 
> Of coarse were going to voice our opinions and concerns here, thats what online boards are for! I have no problem with that. My reply was simply a solution to the concern you expressed.
> 
> ...


Nobody called you gun toting or a ******* or a moron or retarded. I don't understand what you mean by propose other solutions... you mean like the stuff the UN says? The US obviously doesn't have to listen to the UN... Do you mean that all the other countries should band together in the defense of the world and attack the US? That's obviously not a good solution. Canada doesn't have the power to make you change your mind, only you do, as Americans. The rest of us can only hope, for the world's sake, that things change for the better.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wach 
not making fun of you and sh*t but have you been in Dildo Island is it nice there???


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

its in newfoundland


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Haha, there is no Dildo island as far as I know. There is a town called Dildo and one called South Dildo. I have driven through Dildo once, and the area (Trinity Bay) is quite scenic.

http://www.virtual-tours-newfoundland.ca/Dildo/dildo.html


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im glad you all have been to Dildo and back


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> im glad you all have been to Dildo and back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL are the back roads in dildo dirt and painful to go down?

dude that is messed up


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

havent been to Dildo though it looks nice :nod:

wach have you been to Spread Eagle Bay is the fishing good there???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... or the town on the backdoor of Dildo... i think its Scrot... or something like that...


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> LOL are the back roads in dildo dirt and painful to go down?
> 
> dude that is messed up
> [snapback]1006231[/snapback]​





Feeder_Phish said:


> havent been to Dildo though it looks nice :nod:
> 
> wach have you been to Spread Eagle Bay is the fishing good there???
> [snapback]1006239[/snapback]​


I know that you are trying to intice me to get defensive and resort to name calling and making fun of where you come from et cetera et cetera... but it's not going to work. I'm sorry that you aren't able to contribute to the discussion constructively.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

wacb said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > LOL are the back roads in dildo dirt and painful to go down?
> ...


hahah what ? I think they're just having some good-natured fun

some people are just overly sensitive, I guess


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm not overly sensitive, however I don't enjoy being patronized like that. Good natured fun implies it's not intended to be at somebody else's expense... this is not the case. Not that he hurt my feelings or something if that's what he was trying to do... If he wants to be that way that's fine, you won't see me throw a hissy fit or get upset... it's just too bad that he couldn't add to the discussion. But hey, that's his problem, not mine.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dood, that was just too funny... come on man.. lighten up...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If the US (or any country) has a place named after a rubber wiener, you would be laughing...


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

I know it's funny, I've heard all the jokes before though... Dildo is a VERY funny name for a town, toatally, I agree. But when he said the "is the fishing good there" it was bit much. But yeah, the place names are really funny.


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

I didn't say anything about him mentioning Dildo, it's a funny name!


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Feeder Phish: I don't know if you're a fisherman or not, I'm not, but if you actually serious about that question I must tell you I have no idea. I'd guess not, due to overfishing alot of the fish has disappeared.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

holy moly. seriously, unless your in high political power in society you and your opinion will not make .000000000000000000001% of an impact of anything to do in the world. you can handcuff yourself to a tree and fast until you die to prove your point and it won't do anything. it is completely pointless to try to push your views on anything.

if you dont like america, and wanna make a point. shut up and assinate the president.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> holy moly. seriously, unless your in high political power in society you and your opinion will not make .000000000000000000001% of an impact of anything to do in the world. you can handcuff yourself to a tree and fast until you die to prove your point and it won't do anything. it is completely pointless to try to push your views on anything.
> 
> if you dont like america, and wanna make a point. shut up and assinate the president.
> [snapback]1006286[/snapback]​


you're an idiot...:nod:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> you're an idiot...:nod:
> [snapback]1006290[/snapback]​


right on rigor motiz. thank you for proving my point to the t. considering that opinion you just expressed had 0% impact on anything and accomplised nothing. call me a crippled retard with spinal menegetis. that's what pyschologists are for to listen to all your problems and opinions.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

come on man, "shut up and assassinate the president"

is just stupid...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

actually assasinating the president if you did not like him would be the point blank most effective way to make an impact. the way i said it was stupid yet it is still effective and thats a fact.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> actually assasinating the president if you did not like him would be the point blank most effective way to make an impact. the way i said it was stupid yet it is still effective and thats a fact.
> [snapback]1006317[/snapback]​


well, maybe you're right...









but its not a "good" way of being heard...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > holy moly. seriously, unless your in high political power in society you and your opinion will not make .000000000000000000001% of an impact of anything to do in the world. you can handcuff yourself to a tree and fast until you die to prove your point and it won't do anything. it is completely pointless to try to push your views on anything.
> ...










Watermonsters, what you said is a complete step back from what we as a western society (Canada, and it's "brother" USA) have accomplished









Go live in Iran if thats what you really believe









--Dan


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i love pres. Bush why would i want to move to Iran. and do all Iranians kill their leader or something? kinda a prejudice opinion you have there.

and you made this thread to cry about what one american family said about the US and hockey. if you let ignorant people get to you like that. well, that sucks cause there's alot worse thing people say everyday from every country.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Ya, and I tohught it was funny! Now we're arguing about Quebec.

--Dan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight: you want me to start a movement powerful enough to make a difference (even if the US doesn't give a flying sh*t about what other countries say in the first place), instead of voicing my opinions and frustrations here on PFury?
> ...


Show me where I said that - again, immedeately in the defense...

I know I can't change things on my own, but also not as a country. You (not as you the individual, but as you, the US) gave (and still give) countries like France, Germany or Russia, or organisations such as the UN the finger because they didn't support you. They tried to make a difference, but where ignored by your government and ridiculed as cowardly traitors by many of your fellow countrymen.
They said no to the war, as they (rightfully, imo.) thought there was no immedeate reason to illegally invade Iraq (which didn't mean they opposed an invasion of Iraq per se): what's the result? Being treated as ingrateful pariahs.

So what difference could Holland make - stop our export of cheese and wooden shoes? Compared to Germany or France we're insignificant, and even those countries are not treated as equal coalition partners.


----------

